# Heat question.



## woody41 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a trailer for goose hunting. I am wondering if you guys have any oppinions on summer heat in the trailer. Do you keep the deeks in the trailer year round, do you store them somewhere else in the summer, and does the heat inside the trailer effect the decoys in anyway? Realisticly, if I store the decoys in the trailer year round, should I have to be concerned about them getting messed up in the heat, or am I over thinking this?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Don't buy a black trailer


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I personally think you are overthinking it, no matter what color you buy. I have had almost every deek at one time or another and have never had a problem. Just buy the trailer that you like and have fun.

Adam


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I agree not need to worry about it that much if anything install a roof vent and keep it open a little. 
Alot of people store decoys (myself included) in the garage attics and I can guarantee it gets as hot up there as it does in our enclosed trailer and I've seen no problems.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

cut'em said:


> Don't buy a black trailer


I have a black trailer and haven't had any problems....but I can say it can get hot in there during the heat of the summer. I typically store my decoys in the shop over long periods of time.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I used to run black trailers for my sleds and the sleds would melt off long before my buddies sleds in their white or gray trailers would. This is in the winter. Summer time forget it black is HOT! Face it, want to stay warm in the spring while fishing wear black. It absorbs heat!


----------



## woody41 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------

